# Jig Head Paint Chipping!



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I sometimes buy the 10 pack of painted jig heads -usually with the two color patterns. The paint does not last long hitting rocks in the tribs for steelhead. I've found a couple coats of Sally Hanson Hard asNails clear nail polish (or most any other brand) really helps to keep the paint on longer. It also gives them a brighter/wet look. Now I coat all jig heads that are not powder painted prior (or even after) tying. If adding nail polish after they are tied, I coat the thread as well. They thread will never unravel with nail polish on it. I also try to find the ones with Gamagatsu hooks as they are stronger than the typical Aberdeen ones IMO.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Two things, if i get the paint to thick when making my jigs that will make them chip easier and if I don't bake the paint on ( powder paint ) long enough or hot enough this also causes them to chip easier. I make my own and have found the heavy paint makes a lot worse.


----------



## nijajordan (Feb 5, 2013)

A must for powder painting is a fluid bed. It was the best thing I bought and makes the jigs look great. It also saves on paint because its a nice even coat. Once you cure them, the paint will not chip.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I use nail polish to coat thread necks as well - use both clear and some with glitter - hundreds of colors to choose from if you don't mind elbowing in with the ladies at the nail polish aisle. I get some interesting looks.  There are plenty of people who paint with just nail polish.... it holds up, but no where near like powder paint.

If you are having trouble with your powder chipping off in pieces, it may have to do with how you are curing them..... What brand powder and what time/temp are you baking them in the oven?

If you get the cure right, it should not chip. Powder paint is not bulletproof, it will wear off after banging through the rocks, but it should not chip off in chunks at a time. As mentioned above, thickness of the paint does affect its durability. Powder adhered directly to the led head is best - paint on top of paint tends to be harder to cure properly and chips more often.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

There is a new clear coat hardener for nail polish that uses LED light I'm going to try this over powder paint,Has to be easier than baking. YUK! I can't stand the smell,Even in the garage!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> If adding nail polish after they are tied, I coat the thread as well. They thread will never unravel with nail polish on it.


This is why fly tiers use Sally Hansens as "head cement". It works great. I've never thought about putting in on jig heads before though. Good call!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

might have to buy some my jig heads the paint has been chipped off


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Years ago I wrote an article on making jigs for Fur-Fish-Game and had a very nice letter from an elderly man in PA. I call him elderly, because I wrote that article in the 60s before I was elderly.  Anyhow, he fished the Allegheny River and did not paint his jigs. When the lead got dull he just scraped them shiny aagain with his pocket knife. It sometimes works for me too, but now I use powder paint.


----------

